# CL Question



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

How long does CL stay in the ground? Can you pour bleach on infected wooden housing? Could we pour bleach on the ground and kill the bacteria that way? Would bleach even kill the bacteria???

Just asking because after my doe who currently was it dies, we want to get 2 pygmies or NDs. We know that the fencing panels and posts could be bleached but just wondering if bleach would even do anything since this bacteria is so hardy.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I was told it can stay in the ground for over 7 years. I don't know if bleach kills it or not. Hopefully someone else will chime in will that information.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm not sure about the ground. When I thought one of my does had it I stepped into a pan of bleach when I was getting out of the pen. I am pretty sure you can't get it out of wood. If your barn came into contact with the infected goat I would worry. CL will soak into the wood pores an it stays there for years. I have heard of ppl taking so many inches of dirt off the top to get rid of the CL. Not sure on how deep you would have to go. If your like me I wouldnt be able to do that too much space to try to take layers of dirt off. You might look into that. Good luck.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Some of the latest research I have seen said a year. Treat everything you can with bleach or lime. It is definitely scary stuff.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Nubians2: It is very scary! I just want to prevent infecting another goat, if possible. 
mmiller: I have heard of scraping so many inches of dirt off the top. Her pen isn't quite that large, but I don't know if that's a task my family and I want to tackle.  I will look and see how many inches it is and let y'all know.
rosti: Wow! That's a long time! I wasn't sure how long it stayed in the ground. Thank you.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Is it an option to close that area off and make another small area? That way you can let the ground sit and the bacteria die.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

We don't have the money to go out and buy a whole bunch of new panels and have another goat house built. Otherwise there would be more goats on the other side of the yard.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

If you have panels the option could be to bleach them down completely along with T post or whatever supports you used and move the pasture to another area. Atleast with panels they could be bleached more so than a wooden fence.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

nubians2 said:


> If you have panels the option could be to bleach them down completely along with T post or whatever supports you used and move the pasture to another area. Atleast with panels they could be bleached more so than a wooden fence.


I agree. It may be a bit of work, but then at least you don't have to buy a whole bunch of new stuff ... (=


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't know why I didn't think about just totally relocating the pen! :doh: 
The only new thing we would have to buy is a house for them to live in because the house we have now is made of wood. The hardest part would be getting the big wooden posts for the gate out of the ground. Other than that I think that's a pretty good plan! Thanks!


----------

